# Hilfe bei Umrechnung von dezimal nach binär



## Christopher (22. Sep 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin total am verzweifeln, ich versuche schon seid längerem ein "Programm" zu schreiben aber es klappt einfach net. 
Ich möchte ein Eingabefenster in dem man eine gerade Zahl eingibt und darunter oder daneben ist ja egal die Zahl im binären Zahlensystem auftaucht. 
Also z.B. wenn ich 68 eintippe das darunter 1000100 kommt. 
Bitte um Antwort!


mfg Christopher

_L-ectron-X hat den Titel angepasst._


----------



## L-ectron-X (22. Sep 2005)

OK, und wobei hast du Probleme?


----------



## Christopher (22. Sep 2005)

Mein Problem liegt bereits im Konzept. Ich habe leider erst mit Java angefangen und habe noch nicht richtig ahnung davon. Das Problem ist wahrscheinlich relativ simpel. Ich möchte wissen wie ich dieses Programm am besten schreiben sollte also würde ich jemand bitten mir praktisch eine Art Schablone zu schreiben der etwas mehr Ahnung davon hat wie ich. 
Wie sag ich Java das es bei der zahl 68 1000100 schreiben soll udn bei der zahl 100 1100100?? :?:


----------



## Christopher (22. Sep 2005)

Ich weiß es ist ziemlich banal aber bitte um Hilfe ist dringend!


----------



## mic_checker (22. Sep 2005)

weisst du denn wie du theoretisch die zahlen umrechnest, also von einem system ins andere?


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (22. Sep 2005)

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/lang/Integer.html

Integer#toBinaryString(int n)
Integer#toHexString(int n)


----------



## bygones (22. Sep 2005)

Christopher hat gesagt.:
			
		

> also würde ich jemand bitten mir praktisch eine Art Schablone zu schreiben der etwas mehr Ahnung davon hat wie ich.


nein - Aufgaben oder Lösungen werden hier nicht gemacht bzw. gepostet.

Wir helfen dir die Lösung zu finden und Tipps zu geben - der Rest muss von dir kommen !

Nutze die FAQs und die Suchfunktion - wenn dann noch Fragen zu konkreten Probleme existieren poste und wir helfen !


----------



## Christopher (22. Sep 2005)

Ja auf Papier ist das Umrechnen kein Problem und einen einfachen Befehl zu schreiben das Java EINE Zahl umrechnet ist auch schon geschafft nur das die Zahl beliebig ist und trotzdem das richtige Ergebnis rauskommt ist das Problem


----------



## bygones (22. Sep 2005)

Christopher hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ja auf Papier ist das Umrechnen kein Problem und einen einfachen Befehl zu schreiben das Java EINE Zahl umrechnet ist auch schon geschafft nur das die Zahl beliebig ist und trotzdem das richtige Ergebnis rauskommt ist das Problem


hä? 

EINE Zahl = eine beliebige Zahl... was ist daran der Unterschied ?!


----------



## The_S (23. Sep 2005)

post halt mal ein wenig code wo dein Problem genau liegt


----------

